# Metal lathe 7mm slim pen guidelines



## txcwboy (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a new metal lathe but still havent really done anything on it. I have some alum. I want to try to make a slim pen out of. Basically you measure the tubes, set aside that much alum, turn it down to the size of the bushings.Drill 6.3 mm hole in it and press fit the parts in ( epoxy them in) and your done ?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## mredburn (Aug 10, 2009)

You can do it that way or you can drill the hole, mount the blank on a mandrell, turn the blanks and then assemble. Since your turning aluminum blanks you can eliminate the center band if you like.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 10, 2009)

If you are not going to use the tubes, I would drill or drill and ream letter 'D', and turn on the mandrel. You could also leave material long, and drill and turn in one set up and cut off and face to length.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 10, 2009)

Paul way is good.!!


----------



## txcwboy (Aug 12, 2009)

I wasnt looking to use a mandral. Kinda defeats the purpose of having a metal lathe, doesnt it ? I can do that on a wood lathe.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 12, 2009)

txcwboy said:


> I wasnt looking to use a mandral. Kinda defeats the purpose of having a metal lathe, doesnt it ? I can do that on a wood lathe.



Not necessarily. Having a metal lathe does not guarantee true parts. Careful drilling is needed. the bit can wonder drilling on the lathe, if you are not careful. When I do things at the shop (I am a machinist) that I want true concentricity, I will turn close to finish OD, drill, then run between centers. Best way to know things are true. You make a center in your lathe by just chucking on a small scrap piece and turning a 60 degree point on it. Otherwise, I would chuck up the mandrel and finish turning them on it.


----------



## jimwill48 (Aug 12, 2009)

Pretty much the way I do it except, I drill 1st and then turn the whole blank between centers. Here's a slimline I just did, I did do it with the centerband just to see what it would look like, didn't.

James


----------



## txcwboy (Aug 12, 2009)

Anyone tried to make the other parts on a lathe ?Like Euro parts, I would love to make the parts that are normally plated on the lathe out of TI. So I can anodize them . I can make a TI clip. 

If you use a mandrel, do you use the drill chuck to hold the mandrel and 60 live center on the tailstock. JUst like a wood lathe ?

THANKS

Dave


----------



## txcwboy (Aug 15, 2009)

there are Hundreds of "how to turn a wood pen" videos out there. No ones done a How to turn a metal pen on a metal lathe video.  Why not ? Hook us up !!


----------

